# Which version of Tafelmusik from Telemann do you Prefer?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Goebel or Belder?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

In Romantic music, I can discern both technique and expression. In older music, it just seems to be technique. I voted the same.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I only have the old Brüggen (Grand Prix du Disque). Probably slightly bigger ensembles. And OK, but not extremely spectacular.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have not compared intimately, I have Göbel and von der Goltz & Freiburger Barockorchester (Harmonia Mundi) and slightly prefer the latter for its better sound and (M)eatieness (  )!

/ptr


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the Freiburger Barock Orchestra (HM). I must say I like it quite a bit.


----------

